# Does anyone own the 96B257?



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

I just came across this watch online. Does anyone here happen to own it? I'd like to see some real life pics of it, versus this stock photo.

Also, I'm just not feeling that black band. What other band would you recommend swapping it out with? I think a blue leather would look so much nicer, or maybe a mesh band?


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Check with Bulova about a factory bracelet.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I just bought one of these recently. The strap is surprisingly comfortable. I had low expectations for the strap, but found myself pleased once I tried it on.
As for the appearance of the strap I can't say much, other than that it's just an average, black, leather strap. 
I did not find the color combination of the blue dial and black strap offensive, but there is no reason another color wouldn't be better. 
A mesh band could be OK, but I've never tried one on any watch so far, because I'm not into mesh bands. A blue strap could be great, or terrible, depending on what shade of blue it is. I would use caution with blue straps unless you can see them in person to see if the color is right.
In my opinion, a brown strap would be best with the blue dial of this watch.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Check out bestwatch.ru on YouTube. They have showcase videos for this model as well as its siblings that make them look fantastic.

I hear you about the band. I think the biggest issue I have with it is that it's alligator and I prefer other patterns over it.

I'd want to swap it for a blue DeBeer's, either smooth or lizard. I think the royal blue lizard would match the dial's tone the best.

And I'd replace the buckle with decent deployant as well, naturally.


----------



## signum8 (May 3, 2018)

I just picked the 96B257 off Amazon for $129. No factory warranty, just an Assurion one. I wonder what's wrong that Bulova won't warranty it?

I am impressed what I got for the price. For the whole month, it has not drifted a second, and while that might not be much to talk about to some, it is great to have that kind of stability for my budget. I do have Casio Waveceptors, but they are tethered to being in range of the time signal. So there is something special to owning the kind of watch that just won't stray.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

> I just picked the 96B257 off Amazon for $129. No factory warranty, just an Assurion one. I wonder what's wrong that Bulova won't warranty it?


Because the seller isn't a Bulova Authorized Distributor...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

To see some real life pics do a google search using the brand and or just the model #, click on the images that come up about a third down the page. Some usually come up or do a search for photos model #.

This is what you get when you click any of those images:

https://www.google.com/search?q=96B...hXnj1QKHZciBkAQ9QEIWDAG#imgrc=zuqR9SPgtsPLPM:


----------



## paparadzi (May 12, 2014)

I have one but hardly use it. The crystal is mineral glass, therefore, can be scratched relatively easy.


----------



## Chronophasia (Mar 2, 2018)

I'd wear mine (well, I have the black one) a lot more frequently if the hands were better. Some may like them of course, but I really don't. The crown is really nice looking on it though, especially for a watch in this price range.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

I ordered a black version of this watch. In the picture, it only says "Precisionist" and doesn't have 262 kHz printed on the dial despite the description saying it has the sweeping second hand.

Is there a difference between Precisionist with and without the 262 kHz printed on the dial?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

paparadzi said:


> View attachment 13305169
> 
> 
> I have one but hardly use it. The crystal is mineral glass, therefore, can be scratched relatively easy.


No, mineral crystals cannot be "scratched relatively easy".

I bought this watch recently and have been very pleased. The blue dial is beautiful and the watch seems to be well made. The strap is pretty good quality-better than expected, but I want to try some more casual leather and NATO's to dress the watch down. I like the black dial too, but figured the blue could be made more sporty than the black. I wish I could find pictures of this watch on other straps.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

I took advantage of eBay's $25 off coupon yesterday and ordered one on a bracelet. After coming across a video of the sweeping seconds hand, I had to have one.

I have one other Bulova that was a gift and I was really impressed with it.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

dwczinmb said:


> I took advantage of eBay's $25 off coupon yesterday and ordered one on a bracelet. After coming across a video of the sweeping seconds hand, I had to have one.
> 
> I have one other Bulova that was a gift and I was really impressed with it.
> 
> ...


The black looks really good on that bracelet! Well done.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

fjblair said:


> The black looks really good on that bracelet! Well done.


Thanks! I'm very happy with it and I really like Bulova's bracelets. Here's a real world shot of it. Looks much better than the stock photos IMO.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## s.srivatsan (May 14, 2018)

Nice. I ordered mine yesterday and expecting it delivered by the 17th at my door. I already have an Oceanus S100 but that's outside range of any Radio signal tower. I love the watch for it's 100m water resistance and dressy look with that smooth sweep to it's seconds hand.


----------



## s.srivatsan (May 14, 2018)

CamelJockey said:


> Also, I'm just not feeling that black band. What other band would you recommend swapping it out with? I think a blue leather would look so much nicer, or maybe a mesh band?
> 
> View attachment 10368186


Delivered yesterday, wrist shot today.

I second the need for a different watch strap. Looking for a slightly thicker option, preferably with contrasting stitching. Plugged it into a Nato for the time being. Lume seems a little less, but then again, I'm comparing with my monster here...


----------



## cary9719 (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought this on ebay last week and it lives up to it's reputation for accuracy. I ordered a different strap from Clockwork Synergy and ordered and received watch crystal protector. I agree about the hands, I would have like slightly longer ones and of course better lume. It wears comfortably on my 73/8 wrist. It arrived new in box with papers. Paid $135 including s&h.


----------

